

Ask HN: Any good email reminder startups? - ajaimk

Hey,<p>I'm in need to a tool that will be able to automate sending a reminder to about 200 people 24 hours before each deadline. We usually have 3 or 4 a week.<p>Is there any startup doing this? Know of any good websites?<p>Thanks
======
Serene
\- <http://www.youbookin.com/> (online appointment scheduling) \-
<https://etacts.com/> (mass messaging to multiple contacts) \-
<http://snoozester.com/> (scheduled telephone reminders) \-
<http://www.fyiremindme.com/> (automated reminders) \-
<http://www.logicalware.com> (Mailmanager by Logicalware) \-
<http://www.spyvo.com/> \- <http://mailmelater.com/>

------
aj
Why not use Google Calendar? Or perhaps <http://rememberthemilk.com>?

------
jmonegro
Backpack (<http://www.backpackit.com>)

------
medianama
Mailchimp

